# 2018 Masters Golf Tournament



## moviequeen1 (Apr 4, 2018)

The 1st Grand Slam Golf Tournament of 2018,The Masters from National Golf Course in Augusta,Georgia gets underway tomorrow morning
The 'buzz' around this yr's tournament,return of Tiger Woods.Yesterday,he and Phil Mickelson played a  practice round{which they never have done before} with Fred Couples and Thomas Pieters.As usual huge crowds followed them.
I've never been a fan of Tiger,wish him well.I'd like to see 'Lefty' win another green jacket
The defending champion is Sergio Garcia
TV schedule is:
Thurs&Fri 3-7:30pm on ESPN-live
Sat&Sun 2-7pm-CBS Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon,I turned on ESPN to watch the Par 3 contest.The golfers that play have family members as their caddies,which has to be  a thrill for them.
Three living legends Gary PLayer age 82, my all time favorite,Jack Nicklaus,78 Tom Watson ,68 played together,made some incredible shots. The highlight was  Jack's 15yr old grandson,GT{his dad Gary} hit a hole in one on the 9th hole. Tom won the event with a score of -6,Jack was -4,Gary -2.It was very entertaining to watch,along with the other golfers Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 7, 2018)

My favorite player,Phil Mickelsen is out of contentation for another Green Jacket since he ended 3rd round at +7,oh,well Sue


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm rooting for Dustin Johnson.   Five shots back right now I think.  Long shot.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 7, 2018)

Loved those $1.50 pimento cheese's in the green bag, but the new recipe is not close to the old one...oh they play golf there too?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2018)

Not sure if Reed can stand up to the pressure on Sunday!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 8, 2018)

I'll be interested to see if Rory McElroy and Rickie Fowler can keep up with Patrick Reed,should be a exciting final round Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 8, 2018)

Patrick Reed withstood the pressure. 

I was glad to see him win.  His nickname is Captain America.

Did you notice even his yardage book had a flag on the cover?

I was able to hook up my new HDTV just in time for the Masters.   Beautiful course.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 8, 2018)

Isn't it time sports media states categorically "Tiger Woods is a washed out has-been." He made his own bed and just can't seem to wash the sheets clean.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 9, 2018)

It was one of the exciting rounds of golf I've seen in awhile,was impressed with Patrick Reeds's performance under so much pressure.I see  more major titles in his future.
The one thing I don't like about Jim Nance, is his constant reminder to viewers of any golfer who hasn't won a major title. He did it for years when Phil,Sergio hadn't won  Yesterday,he did it again when he mention Rickie Fowler who came in 2nd. I find this annoying and disrespectful. The golfers are under such pressure anyways esp at a major tournament. Jim needs to stop mentioning this. Sue


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2018)

Jordan made a good run at it!!


----------



## terry123 (Apr 11, 2018)

Don't care for Reed at all.  Read a few articles about his past and not my kind of guy.


----------

